# Blank Mail on IPhone 10



## Andrew1001 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have an IPhone 10 and after the recent IOS 13 update I now get blank messages in my mail, see attached. This happens after I delete a email.
The phone has IOS 13.1.2 and I have tried the following
1) Turned the phone on and off
2) Deleted and reinstalled the mail app
3) Hard reset the phone.

Any suggestions would be welcome


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Which type of mail settings are you using? Is this IMAP or POP?


----------



## Andrew1001 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am no sure what it is on the Iphone, I know on my PC the account is set up as IMAP.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you open the blank emails?


----------



## Andrew1001 (Nov 24, 2009)

If you open it is says "no message selected"


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Did mail app work fine prior to iOS 13 upgrade? Since iOS 13 release there have been a few more version releases. Have you checked for updates?


----------



## Andrew1001 (Nov 24, 2009)

The mail app worked fine, this issue has only arisen since the IOS 13 update. I checked for updates and the phone's software is fully up to date.


----------

